# [SOLVED] Help on case fan positioning?



## Colortiz (Jun 2, 2008)

Well i just upgraded to a 8800gs card which can run pretty much every game and 3d model maker program smoothly. Sadly it has an impact on the heat of the entire computer. :sigh: now i think its time to rearrange the fans. How would you arrange the fans in a apevia xnavigator case?:4-dontkno the top fan can't be anything but exahust while the two in the back and the fan in the front can be adjusted. also the side 120mm fan i would prefer to be exhaust seeing as the cpu fan is exahust and it makes the loudest sound when it is intake. This also causes the heat to increase. So should the two back ones be intake or exahust? Should the front one be exshust or intake. Please help because the heat lowers performance.


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Help on case fan positioning?*

Front fans = Intake
Rear Fans - exhaust
side fan - Intake
Top fan - Exhaust


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Help on case fan positioning?*

Fo sho. Hawman is very correct. Also, negative pressure inside the case (slightly more power on the exhaust than the intake) can help ensure that the air is being replaced properly.


----------



## Colortiz (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Help on case fan positioning?*

Tried that from some reason the heat is actualy hotter than what i had before.
Before 
Front fans intake
backfans exhaust
sidefan exhuast
top fan exhaust
temps cpu= 33-35c idle 40-48c on load
mobo=33-34c
gpu=42c idle on load=48-58c
hardrive=32c
After 
cpu=34-36c load=45-48
hardrive= 31c
gpu=47 idle load=51-59
mobo=35
sorta don't know whether you guys consider these cool temps but the heat of my cpu after the gpu change raised by 5c so thats why im trying to change the fans.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Help on case fan positioning?*

The temps are not bad but you could try and make the sidefan a intake and see what happens, stressfreesoul has a good point, a little bit negative airflow is good but with 3 exhaust and one intake could be a bit to much


----------



## Colortiz (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Help on case fan positioning?*

Well i have tried the side fan as a intake but as i posted above the temps actually rise along with the nice benefit of a loud annoying sound.:grin:
i got got 5 fans to be exact 4 being exhaust.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Help on case fan positioning?*

Switch it back around then, some cases handle airflow different, your temps are pretty good and with a more powerfull gpu a 5c rise can be expected


----------

